# Fish list.....



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm setting up a 3ft tank (circa 100ltr) and whilst planning my scape, I was also thinking of fish ideas. Ph will be around 7-7.4. So far I've got:

2 Apistogramma cacatuoide
12 - 15 threadfin rainbows
12 - 15 rummynose tetra OR celestial pearl danios OR vietnamese white cloud minnows (can't decide yet?)
4 otocinclus
4 amano shrimp

I have rummys in my other tank - I like them a lot, but should I be trying something else? 

That would be around 30 - 35 fish - any more room?
Comments & suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chrisjj,

100 liter is about 26 US gallons. In that case I think your fish load may be a little high, even with excellent filtration. If it was my aquarium I would go:

3 - 4 Apistogramma cacatuoide (1 male/2-3 females otherwise an aggressive male may kill a single female )
7 threadfin rainbows
*or*
7 rummynose tetra OR celestial pearl danios OR vietnamese white cloud minnows (can't decide yet?)
2-3 otocinclus (start with just 1 until algae diatoms show up)
4 amano shrimp
2-6 Pygmy Corys

Just my suggestions.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

+1 to seatle  

i like the cacatuoides, so they would defenitly be there (2-3)
small group of cories (4-6-your choice of smallish sp.)
medium group of darters (cpos, rummy nose whatever you want, but keep it to one sp. 10 fish)


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Lots of people are, but I'm afraid I'm just not a fan of corys.

So: 

3 apistos
9 - 12 threadfins
4 otos
4 amanos

Room for anadditional small shoal of something else?.......any ideas?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chrisjj,

For a 25 US gallon that is about all I would put in. Don't forget your nitrogen cycle!


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks

I'll be doing a fishless cycle with a little help from my other tanks - a 70ltr community (7 rummys, breeding CRS (about 40), 3 green neons, 1 ember, 1 oto) and a 28ltr CRS only tank.

I've been advised that the threadfin would struggle with my pH (7 to 7.4) - any views on that?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chrisjj,

If you are doing CO2, how will you end up with a pH at that level?


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't remember saying anything about CO2?
Either way, I'll probably be adding liquid CO2 (easy carbo), but wasn't aware that that changes pH - I add it to my 72ltr & pH is a constant 7.2?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi chrisjj,

Liquid CO2 (easy carbo, Excel) do not effect CO2; gas CO2 does drop the pH.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you guys think the shrimp will be okay with the Apistos? My ram wasn't really friendly with some ghost shrimp, but I don't have any other cichlid experience.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

PeterE said:


> Do you guys think the shrimp will be okay with the Apistos? My ram wasn't really friendly with some ghost shrimp, but I don't have any other cichlid experience.


there is a chance they will snack them, thats why i didn't mention any shrimp in my list. instead of the shrimp i would get 4-6 more ottos


----------



## chrisjj (Dec 14, 2009)

I've heard that amano can eat baby shrimp, so the plan is to transfer my existing amano (fully grown) from my other 2 tanks (which have breeding CRS in them) to the new tank. I'm planning a "triangle" scape, so it will be heavily planted to 1/3 of the tank - in the hope that all live peacefully!


----------

